

Startup Quote x Women 2.0: Leah Culver, Co-founder, Convore - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7863784764

======
raychancc
Learn not to add too many features right away, and get the core idea built and
tested.

\- Leah Culver (@leahculver)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7863784764>

